# frozen elk hide ???



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a elk hide I wanted to tan just haven't had time I salted the heck out of it after it was pulled off then we bagged it and stuck it in the freezer the shocker is that was almost 2 years ago does anybody know if it should still be good or not worth my time 
thanks


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

So long as it doesn't have any freezer burn, it might be able to be saved. Some of the hides have all the hair drop out of them during tanning if freezer burnt.


----------



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks
Jonbnks


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I did a little looking around and here's what I found for you.

http://www.hidetanning.net/FreezerBurnedCape.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a good article Jon, thanks for posting it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a good article Jon, thanks for posting it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

There may be a problem with your elk hide--- maybe not.

The article talked about freezer burn. You say you "salted the heck out of it" so you might have a problem with the hair slipping.

Most folks know what happens when they throw rock "salt" on ice on their sidewalk--- yep--- the ice melts. Salt on a rolled up hide placed in the freezer can take days or longer to freeze. The longer a hide stays warm--- the more chance of hair slippage.

Go ahead and tan it bones. You may get a nice pelt--- or just a lesson learned. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If your worried about the hide just have buckskin made from it.


----------

